# An Encouraging Thought



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

HI Girls, this is a poem my brother sent to me a while back........just thought id share it, for all going through this journey.

  SOMETHING WONDERFUL IS WAITING FOR YOU

Every tomorrow brings new opportunities,
challenges we must address~
A chance to affirm all our wishes and dreams,
to seek true happiness,

This difficult time wont be with you forever,
believe in yourself and you'll see,
That your special and good,
and wherever you are 
is EXACTLY where you need to be.....

So open your heart
to each promised filled day,
and keep hoping, whatever you do~
Know that I care, 
and be patient because...........

SOMETHING WONDERFUL IS WAITING FOR YOU.


 Babypowder.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

babypowder thats is brilliant, its so lovelly...


----------

